# fits in a box... box



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So babygirl is getting married, gives me something to do and enter the Baileigh contest. So as I progress I will endeavor to keep updating.
This is going to be a box to hold a bottle of wine, the idea is to have the bride and groom put love letters in the box and open it a year later share the wine and letters... 
So I made a jig for the old delta bandsaw
pieced the pattern and sanded..


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm subscribing to this!!!! 
Great idea and its looking interesting. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Already I've been outclassed. :yes: 

I'll be watching this one as well.

Be starting mine in another couple of days. Have a few design problems to work out first.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like your off to a running start, way to get the ball rolling. Ill be interested to see this one unfold.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful!

How thick (deep) are the diamond shapes in your pattern?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that inlay or a full thickness pattern? Looks good either way. I am watching this one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

A little progress. the blocks are 3/4" , the original idea was to create a repeatable pattern in length and width. However there is a small offset so a design change, and next time I try this I will lay a grid out on the base as a guide for glue-up. 
So here is a slice off the band saw, The routed and chiseled field, test fit and glue...


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

the pattern slice is about 1/4"


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks sweet Groovy!!!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

VERY VERY cool way to bookmatch the illusion. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

The details are magnificent.That’s very clever. Absolutely gorgeous, very professional. Interesting too. Best of luck.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

A Q-Bert box. Nice! I haven't actually begun mine yet and I already have to step up my game! This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve,

YOU haven't started to build your contest BOX?

Grandma was slow, but she was 84 and expecting, what's your excuse?

Looking forward to seeing your entry. Will there be any BEADS????? hehehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Contest? Did I miss something Steve?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement and compliments, with all the talk on the forum about advertising maybe we should do these build threads like a NASCAR interview..... 
Well the Delta/Homecraft 14" band saw did a good job slicing the qbert/tumble block/star pattern. So I used my Portercable plunge router to cut the field. I finished up the field with the Xacto knife and glued the pattern in using acme belt skirting material titebond II and brand X clamps. I then ran the lid through the Grizzly drum sander... I then place the lid on the binford sliding over the fence jig and set the angle to 15 degrees with the Falk magnetic protractor. I think the angle cut in turn two will give the lid a nice look but I guess we will have to wait until we test at the track tomorrow


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

GROOVY said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and compliments, with all the talk on the forum about advertising maybe we should do these build threads like a NASCAR interview.....
> Well the Delta/Homecraft 14" band saw did a good job slicing the qbert/tumble block/star pattern. So I used my Portercable plunge router to cut the field. I finished up the field with the Xacto knife and glued the pattern in using acme belt skirting material titebond II and brand X clamps. I then ran the lid through the Grizzly drum sander... I then place the lid on the binford sliding over the fence jig and set the angle to 15 degrees with the Falk magnetic protractor. I think the angle cut in turn two will give the lid a nice look but I guess we will have to wait until we test at the track tomorrow


 
But what I really wanted to know is the brand of your roofing, paint and toilet paper!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kidding aside- thanks for the build.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Contest? Did I miss something Steve?


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...ts-box-woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/

(and now back to our regularly scheduled thread topic)

Groovy, you are the man with this... I am thoroughly impressed, and now I am hooked.... Keep us posted, please!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very cool effect. Awesome job GROOVY. Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Got some more progress first got the box ready for glue-up, dovetailed with the leigh super 12, the box clamped


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Then on to the lid again, I decided to cut the bevel full, picture on the saw was early in the see what its going to look like stage. 
Some pictures of how cool the bevel added to the look.
I mortised for the hinges using the old Delta Rockwell drill press using a cross slide vice that is of Chinese decent...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent work so far, GROOVY.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I also cut the cove in the box sides using a CMT cove cutter head on the table saw..... I tried some different ways trying to avoid tear out as the dove tailed ends are picky about such things. backing block no work, blue tape no work, backfeeding seemed to help, what I did was push the box through and lifted it before getting to the end and started behind the cutter and pulled it through. 
here is the setup and some pictures the cove including a close up to show how little sanding it will need. The cove cutter is a big improvement over using a standard wood cutting blade. That's what I think anyway


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

You're a master craftsman!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

REALLY nice use of the cove. The cutter really reduces the sanding . The lid is very cool...............


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Chaincarver Steve,
> 
> 
> Grandma was slow, but she was 84 and expecting, what's your excuse?
> ...


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

That's definitely one way to do DTs on a curve.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, she wasn't EXPECTING this cool piece, THAT'S FOR SURE.

Dale in Indy

P.S. What size is that COVE cutter, 10"?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Holy crap man, that looks great!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey, you're not supposed to scare away all the competition right away! :no: :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking piece! :thumbsup: I like it a whole big bunch!

I can already tell that this is not going to be easy to pick a winner and most who said they were entering haven't even started yet.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Smith Brother said:


> Well, she wasn't EXPECTING this cool piece, THAT'S FOR SURE.
> 
> Dale in Indy
> 
> P.S. What size is that COVE cutter, 10"?


Ha! you win She is expecting...... The cove cutter is 7" diameter


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So going to take a few days to travel with the lovely and talented Mrs GROOVY. We are going to visit my brother in West Jefferson NC and ride the Creeper trail there and then up to Lovettsville VA to see drinkin buddy and then a visit to the Lancaster PA and see what is around there I understand they have a nice steam locomotive in Strasburg to look at as well as some history there in Lancaster ... then on to finishing a few details and sanding .....Then start on crib #3....


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

You deserve the time off, enjoy.

Dale in Indy


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

This is just amazing.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

had a great visit and enjoyed the farm areas in PA, 
Got back to work on the Baileigh project
Rounded the bottom on the router table that is crappy
I made what I think is a good sanding jig for the coves, I split a 4" pvc pipe and coiled it to fit the diameter.
Made supports for wine bottle.
Made a locking device, the rod pivots and goes through the bottom where a small dowel can be inserted and sealed with wax (no peeking) 
I am thinking I would like to try BLO as a finish but can not seem to find how it cures in a high humidity semi warm environment any tip welcome...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice solution to a rough problem.

BLO should dry just fine. I've used it in the Florida humidity without any trouble. Expect to leave it for at least three days per coat to fully cure and get the stink out. Don't skimp on the drying time as the last thing you want is uncured BLO underneath the other coats.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I have 12 days to complete for the contest, and 14 before the wedding...


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So while I ponder the finishing schedule, I went out and did a test piece with BLO and while in the shop wiped the box with some mineral spirits. 
Here are the results
Sponsor shot 
Top
Corner
and top again taken inside


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Awesome design man!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet Box Groovy!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job groovy.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful work groovy.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice. Maybe a little grain popping is in order for that slick piece?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful :thumbsup:

That is so very awesome its absolutely groovy man!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The box looks amazing, GROOVY! The corner shot angle really sells the illusion of depth in the tumbling blocks pattern. AWESOME! Well done, Sir. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments from fellow woodworkers and competitors!
So inspired by Kenbo who I remember seeing the little numbers he scrolled for the clock that he made ...... he made it seem easy so I thought I would give it a try
So I printed some Numbers and sticky glued them to a piece of maple
and started cutting away.
This was an adventure I broke the two and a blade but got them cut and Kenbo's were teeny tiny these are big and fat in comparison .
So I gathered some specialized sanding tools, a finish nail wrapped in sandpaper, sanding block and a piece of shim stock with some sandpaper attached.
I used the same printout to get the spacing. 
Then scribed the field for routing,,,,


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That certainly is a very nice job on that box, and I love the idea of a wine bottle holder, with locking lid. I can't wait to see it with the finish. Please let us know how the BLO works out. I have never used it, so it would be nice to hear from someone that is using it for the first time how it works out.

You certainly raised the bar with this one.

Good luck in the contest!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks I am doing the date while I wait for the BLO to dry/cure I decided to wipe it on and changed to a small foam brush as I was making a mess with the wiping. So I just kept putting it on until it quit soaking in, the end grain on the DTs really took a lot. I waited about 20 min and wiped off what did not soak in.
It looks pretty good right now. almost tempted to wax and buff it now.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks thegrygle Here are some BLO only pictures one taken outside of top and one inside next to something shiny for gloss comparison


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Be sure to give that stuff a few days to cure. There is no bigger mess that I know of than rushed BLO finishes. I'd hate to see that beautiful piece wrecked by waxing it too soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's truly remarkable groovy. 
Sweet job!!!!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

How long Johnnie? I understand when it no longer smells of BLO its ready but do not know how long it takes and as you say "and it is evident that the end of the world is fast approaching" so is the end of contest date and wedding.... plus I have to return to work next week.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Might try photo's on a white back ground, may make it really pop. Maybe.

Very nice, that's all I can say, YOU DID GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think the letters look fantastic. I'm always surprised how my name gets dropped in different threads, even when I'm not involved in them. Very humbling. This box is a fantastic piece of work and you should definitely be proud of it. Heck knows I would be. Great work and I may have to steal your design idea for the lid. I love it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So I got the lines scribed
Got the plunger router ready
Close up of routing when the fuzz stops your there
All routed.... kinda walked on the bottom of the 5 when I was unplunging...


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Oops double posted the scribing
Forgot to show the dot jig I used to cut what I thought was a maple dowel
Got the numbers glued in and clamped 
and after a couple of passed on a sled through the drum sander


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

GROOVY said:


> How long Johnnie? I understand when it no longer smells of BLO its ready but do not know how long it takes and as you say "and it is evident that the end of the world is fast approaching" so is the end of contest date and wedding.... plus I have to return to work next week.


It usually takes a full 48 hours for the smell to mostly go away. I always wait at least another day before any other finishing is done.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

a little progress 
I laid out a pleasing curve with my handy batton
Cut the curves on the aging bandsaw, that recently got new bearings belt and tires
and here it is in the bottom of the box , so now the box looks good on the bottom too


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

The bottom picture is wet still from theBLO


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm impressed with you routing the numbers freehand. 
I recently had to incise letters and numbers and not wanting to take the time to learn to hand carve and knowing I'd never be able to manage freehanding a router, I built a 3-D pantograph.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Cliff, I think in post #60 there is a picture of what it kinda looks like when routing the relief. I us a 2X visor and after I get used to looking at the BBQ sauce in my fingernails and the splinters an things I do not normally see, it is quite easy to see the line as you rout up to it. I use a 1/8" end mill .


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That box is looking great! I, too am impressed by our freehand routing. Boy, I wish I had the time to add these great little extras that you are doing. The married couple is going to love it when they get it!:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well hopefully after I figure out how to dump my webmail that is full I can download some more pictures, I have a couple coats of lacquer on everything and am steel wooly-bully-ing 000
Off to take future SIL out to eat, here is a steel wooled shot


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you use BLO before lacquer? I've never tried that but it looks really good. Lacquer and oil usually do not work together very well.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Guess who is nearly finished?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> Guess who is nearly finished?


You!!!!! Laughing!!!! 
No it looks finished to me. Nice!!!!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

*All Done*

Here for your Voting pleasure are some pictures. Although this was constructed with no plans, I have to give credit to many of you for ideas I have seen from projects that all of you have posted especially Mike1950 for the coved sides idea, Johnnie52 for his advice on the BLO, and encouragement from the work of the notables: Kenbo scroll saw work Big Cougar for the routing field inlay and just about everybody that has taken their time to answer questions on all the forums here. I would list them but the list would be long very long as I have learned volumes since joining... Thanks


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Almost forgot this one its shows the locking device...... no complex combo just seal the pin with wax
I have more pictures taken inside the house with more shameless sponsor ads...


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very, Very, 'nice'!

I wish you well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

First off, thanks for the shout out. I don't consider myself an expert at anything, I just enjoy what I do.
Second, I want to commend you on a fantastic job. That box is absolutely beautiful and the colours are so rich. I love the top and the routed date on the bottom just adds to the box's charm.
A gorgeous project. Thanks a lot for taking us along for the ride. I really enjoyed this thread.
:thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

*Inside lighting pictures*

Just because the bluish lights in shop do not show color well


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

some add-ons and the wine installed
and scale showing how easy it would fit in a box, with room for packing


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous! Wonderful polish all around. They will be very happy to have an heirloom piece like that!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Groovy, What can I say? Its a beautiful piece and one that any newly wed would love to receive.

Great job and good luck in the contest.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks I may add some pictures of the newlyweds ...


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

When I grow up, I want to be just like you!!! Unbelievable!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful. The bride and groom will cherish this.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well here they are,,,,,,


----------

